# Dunkles Bild bei AVI und RatDVD



## Deadmeat (25. Juli 2006)

Seit gegrüsst!
Ich weiss nicht wohin ich mich wenden soll, deswegen probier ich es mal hier!

Problem: Meine AVI`s und RatDVD Dateien kommen extrem Dunkel im Windows MediaPlayer! Die AVI`s öffne ich mittlerweile in nem anderen Prog, aber RATDVD läuft ja nur im MediaPlayer! Hat jemand noch irgend ne idee wo man da was einstellen kann oder so! Das ist nämlich auf einmal passiert, und ich bin mir sicher das ich nirgendwo rum gespielt habe! 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir evtl. weiterhelfen!

Liebe Grüße
Deadmeat


----------



## DrivenHoliday (25. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich glaube ich kenne die Lösung: Gehe im Menü auf Ansicht, Videoeinstellungen. Unter dem Video wird nun ein Einstellungsbereich angezeigt, dort kann man die Helligkeit einstellen.


----------



## Deadmeat (25. Juli 2006)

Hmmm...vielen dank für den Tip, aber das hab ich auch schon probiert, geht auch nur bei manchen avi dateien, bei MPG und RatDVD geht das grundsätzlich nicht!

Ja, und wie mir aufgefallen ist, ist es in Programmen wie Nero ShowTime auch finster wie im BärenArsch!

Ich könnte blöde werden!


----------



## DrivenHoliday (26. Juli 2006)

Hi, also bei mir klappt das auch bei MPEG's, naja.

Ist der Fehler bei allen Dateien oder nur bei bestimmten?

Und, hast du den neusten Media Player?


----------

